# Sites in the South West



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

We are hoping to visit the "Eden Project" this year and then visit the records office at Kew as the wife is into genealogy.
Any recommendations either sites or wild camping ?
Cheers Sid


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

For the Eden Project we stayed at the Bodmin CCC site, it's only a short run away from the site.

Ken S


----------



## 88962 (May 10, 2005)

Hi Ken
Went to The Eden Project last Easter and stayed at Medros Farm, only 1/2 mile from the project and on the same road. Think it was about £8 a night with hook-up. Had some hardstandings with hook-up, some grass with hook-up and, I think, some pitches without hook-up. There are toilets and a shower. The site is set overlooking beautiful countryside and you can walk round the small lake. Run by a lovely older couple. No hesitation in recommending it - fantastic, shame we're so far away. Found this info on www.destination-cornwall.co.uk

Medros Farm Caravan Site, Par, Cornwall PL24 2SX. Tel: 01726 812923

E:mail: [email protected]

It's probably quicker to walk to than to drive to the Eden Project from Medros Farm.

If Eden is only a part of your holiday please look forward to enjoying this unique caravan site's other facilities.

A farm site for those who wish to be away from children and dogs - peace and quiet with facilities on site which include:

Woodland walks. 
Coarse fishing. 
Gardens with seating. 
Picnic Areas.

Enjoy The eden Project


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Thanks Jeanann, Medros sounds like an ideal site, I can visit the Eden Project and do a bit of fishing, but isn't there a lot of walking once you get inside the Eden site.
Cheers Sid


----------



## 88962 (May 10, 2005)

Sorry Sid, called you Ken (senior moment!) 

Quiet a lot of walking but not too bad if you take it slowly and start early. I seem to think, memory's not so good, tha you can buy a ticket for the following day at a reduced rate. May have been an offer at the time, might be worth looking into.

Looked as though it would flourish each year, sure you'll enjoy the project and Medros Farm - would love to go back in the future. Let me know how you get on. We travelled round Devon and Cornwall and the choice of sites was excellent -great holiday.


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

There is no problem parking any size motorhome at the Eden Project.
Another convenient site can be found  here

As you may know it is built in an old china clay quarry. For those with walking difficulties they run a little train in and out of the quarry but you still have to walk around the domes and the bottom of the quarry.

peedee


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

peedee your recommendation is the one for me because........

_Local Amenities (all within approx 300 yds of the site) 
Bakery ... Fish & Chip Shop ... 
_


----------

